# catfish.......



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well day before yesterday i spent the day on the red.......2 seven pounders, 2 nines , 1 twelve, two 13's, one 14, one 18...... not a bad day. i also had about 12 that were less than 9.

get um boys!

mark :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was out today with Blake. It was kinda slow although we only fished for about 2 hours. I got one about 11, one about 4 or 5 and Blake got one about a lb. My first time fishing cats out of a boat. Man was it fun. Thanks Blake.


----------

